# Jeep with a Snoway



## hamline holding (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a 02 Wrangler with a 2 year old Snoway 22. I am pretty happy with it but I feel it trips to EZ and the rams are way to week (flops back and forth in heavy snow) My question is I lost my wireless remote and I am wondering if I buy a wired remote does it just plug into the plow somewhere or do I need any addition parts?

BTW the wireless did work ok but I dont like the delay and if I get a corded one my dumb a%$ cant lose it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

hamline holding;1305649 said:


> I have a 02 Wrangler with a 2 year old Snoway 22. I am pretty happy with it but I feel it trips to EZ
> 
> What are your mounting pin heights? If you are to high it will make the plow trip quickly. Post a picture of your springs and they way the mount I might have some tips
> 
> ...


You need to change the receiver (under the cover) and the control as well as run a control wire though the truck. Snoway has gone to a new much improved control, rechargeable battery that charges from the truck power jack, the delay is gone, recordable macros. I can sell you the new wireless system and pump harness for less then the parts for a change to the old style wired control.


----------



## hamline holding (Oct 11, 2009)

The pin height is at 16 5/8. (I am assuming you mean the pin that slides in and out and not the bottom pin that one is at 12 inch. Plow is in storage so I cant post pics.

Yea I think the rams are to weak but probably saving me from breaking (should have bought the 26) the 22 is a good plow I just work it harder than I should.

How much for a new wireless remote? I'm cheap so even the old stile would not be so bad mine did have some delays but still was ok.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

hamline holding;1305676 said:


> The pin height is at 16 5/8. (I am assuming you mean the pin that slides in and out and not the bottom pin that one is at 12 inch. Plow is in storage so I cant post pics.
> 
> OK you are 2 inches to high on you pin height. Get some pictures of the plows spring and eye bolts when you pull it out.
> 
> Yea I think the rams are to weak but probably saving me from breaking (should have bought the 26) the 22 is a good plow I just work it harder than I should.


Better to have to take a little less then being in the shop repairing the truck/plow.

Email me for prices [email protected]


----------

